# Lipoma Block



## lhuhnke (May 8, 2017)

We have a newer procedure that our nurse described as a "left lipoma block, injected in the erector spinae at the lumbar region." We have been doing a lot of research and the closest thing we are coming up with is an intramuscular injection. 

Does anyone know if this is correct or if there is a more specified code we can use? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dwaldman (May 18, 2017)

https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an-expert/topic/coding-for-lipoma-injection

I saw the above link which the staff from Supercoder suggested 11900 as seen  below regarding a Lipoma block: 

"I would recommend using 11900 for this and Dx as 214.1"

Additionally here is from AMA CPT Changes 2011, that provides a Vignette of 11900. In 2013, the AMA stated in CPT Assistant 11900 should be not be used for neuroma injections:

11900

A 52 year old woman who recently underwent reconstructive chest surgery complains of enlarging painful linear growths in the incision lines on the chest. A diagnosis of keloids is made, and a decision to treat with intralesional steroids is made.

The patient is gowned and the areas to be treated are examined to assess erythema, size, depth, turgor and any functional impairment. The procedure, including the use of anaesthesia, the necessity for multiple injections per lesion, and the risks of bruising, post injection pain, failure rates and side effects such as hypopigmentation and atrophy of surrounding skin are fully explained to the patient.
_________________________________
AMA CPT Assistant Nov 2013
Surgery: Nervous System
Question: Is code 11900, Injection, intralesional; up to and including 7 lesions, or the unlisted code 64999 the appropriate
code to report for injections of neuromas?
Answer: Neither code is appropriate to report for injections of neuromas. A “neuroma” is a thickening of scar
tissue on the nerve and/or lining of the nerve; therefore, the appropriate nerve injection code should be reported
based on the nerve injected. For example, code 64455, Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common
digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton’s neuroma), and code 64632, Destruction by neurolytic agent; plantar common digital nerve,
would be reported for a neuroma injection involving the plantar nerves in the foot.


----------

